# How many of you guys are ready?



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I have 5 general spots lined up(I know a lot can change between now and next wednesday).Have many of you noticed that some areas have almost 100% of the small grain fields still standing?I am sure chop&kluk are watching that double banded goose like hawks and will be waiting in there spread with foots and nila wafers scattered about :lol: .


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

I could go on a seconds notice but still looking into some last minute prospects. All the geese on the ponds by my office have left. Nothing new coming in. I really thought I would see more activity in the metro north metro area but not much yet.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We will be ready after we get permission for pea field we want to hunt. The decoys are clean blinds are ready and the trailer is full of dekes. We cant be anymore ready for this years opener! I cant wait!!! 8 Days boys!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

We're ready to have at least 10 full days of limits if the shooting's straight, at 5 a day... Hope to have a 25 bird day for at least the first 5 days, if not more, and I'm from WI!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

#1Waterfowler said:


> We're ready to have at least 10 full days of limits if the shooting's straight, at 5 a day... Hope to have a 25 bird day for at least the first 5 days, if not more, and I'm from WI!!! :lol: :lol:


Thats alot of geese to eat! Or you'd be the #1poacher!

Sorry,you made it too easy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

What the heck is poaching??? :eyeroll: :lol: Nah, just a lot of roosts that need shooting over and over so we ruin the place, just like NoDak, right!! :lol:

Nah, made it easy cause we have a ton of spots that are pretty much gonna be for sure deals. Can't help that scouting equals success, I'll let you know in 7 days that the geese are still on all of the same roosts, landing in the same fields eating, so good luck.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm not even close.. Its been a busy summer. I hope to get out and scout this weekend. I'm really lucky to have buddies looking already! :wink: Thanks guys!!
I'm sure the dekes and gear won't get loaded until Tuesday night at this rate!

#1, I think Miller meant shooting that many geese in that short of time,without eating alot of goose, would put you over the possesion limit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

Yeah, but I'm gonna hunt with a few different peeps, sorry for not stating that earlier, though it did cross my mind. Thought he was chatting about me shooting early, sleeping geese etc, Sorry for the miscommunication Miller. I see your good point.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i am sitting in my blind in my living room right now :beer: does that mean i am the most ready? now if i could only get the geese to land on my porch. haha yeah class on weds is getting skipped. i cant wait, i got to find someone to go with though, all my buds are working..... i think thats what they call it.

mark


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Not yet.... Have to get out and do some scouting this weekend. Been too busy with the usual family stuff.......But a bad day hunting is better than a good day working!!!!!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Pretty much except I have to find the field. I have some good ideas but not sure which one to hunt yet. Need to track down some landowners too.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I have 2 fields with 50 geese in each field lined up for opening day. Not big feeds by ND standards, but not bad for central MN. Working on permission for a field with 150 in it, but it is out of our normal hunting area and am having trouble finding the land owner. Decoys are ready to rock.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

were getting pretty close. all we have to is mud up our blinds and get the decoys ready to load up. i'm in the process of making my own windlife heads for the big foots and hopefully i can get that done before the season rolls around. i'm pretty happy with the amount of geese that are in the area that we hunt. there seems to be way more out there than last year.


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm in Toroto......and going nuts.Dad said that things are ready to rock, however it is just local birds and because of all the rain the fields are a bit behind schedual or so the farmers say. However some of the bigger ponds that have been dry for the last few years : now have water in them. :beer: That means the birds will be spread out a bit more and it is also great for the ducks. L8r


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I am almost ready for the opener on 6 september for canada goose...We dont have any geese feeding in our field...all the resident geese are still in the refuge,probably because not many field have been cut!I hope to have at least traffic from the fuge.All my stuff are ready,decoys are clean,my x-lander should be shipped today...The only things left to do is finishing my trailer... :-?


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Getting close to being ready myself, need alot more practice on the new short-reed though. Still searching for the right field, but have till next Sat. (Sept. 4) to do so. Found a decent feed last night, but the field is covered in Hog Sh*t.. Man hope these birds to a relocate come next week.. :lol: Or I'll be stinkin for a week straight..


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

MNDiver,

Hog Shiit, your hardcore! Make sure you bring your paint brush for the blind and rub some extra in so you blend in with your surrounding... :lol:

Say, Have you talked to "Fatty" Rick? I think he is going out around Hutchinson. Last I had talked to him they have a few good fields. Do you guys ever hunt together?


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

Ended up taking a ride in the combine the other night with my buddy and had about 200 HONKERS 50 yards away from us. Once we got to about within 50 yards they just started walking the other way. I also have 2 other fields, which will produce good shoots. It should be a good hunt everyday throughout the first weekend until they start to wise up. :lol:


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

DeltaBoy,

No haven't hunted with Rick yet, something I might have to put on the list for this year.

Are you coming to MN or Fargo anytime?? Still gotta get U that Spinner. I might be going to Fargo this weekend, maybe I could drop it off somewhere for U to pickup. Let me know or give me a jingle...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

...Not even close!

Trailer still isn't finished...can't paint it if it's raining :roll: ...I have blinds to mud and fix...fields to scout with landowners to locate...

It always seems to come together in the end...even though I'll probably be up still getting stuff lined up Tuesday night but then again, I won't be able to sleep even if I tried. :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Birds have been spotty here. You know a few here and a few there. I have to go out to work on Sat and come home on Tues. I know a lot can change in those 3.5 days so I hope lady luck will be on my side. My wife will be out doing the scouting. But having the fist 14 days off I am sure I will bump into something at some point. I know the field the double banded goose is using but not sure if I will hunt that one or not. 
On a side note I saw a V of about 100 last night. Way high headed south southwest.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Pork chop if I see anything real good I'll let ya know...for a welcome to NODak present. Theres a few in the refuge, I'll keep an eye out for ya too OK. 8)


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

We had a choice of hunting in fresshly sprayed field last year.. We decided to hunt the field right next to it, which had no geese in it..WHen thebirds came, we got them to commit and land in our field..We werent that jonsin to lay in cow crap all morning and wanted to see if we could convince the birds to come to us. took a gamble and it worked!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

That double band goose should be good and corn fed...i was feeding him again on tuesday. He was eating right out of my hand. Think he would recognize me in the field and come looking for a free meal?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Fishook, He's a mean little bugger ain't he??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Deltaboy helped me finish the trailer today. Everything is loaded and ready to go. I'm headed back east on a scouting run all weekend to check all the old spots.

5 days, 1 hours, 25 minutes, and 24 seconds left until Early Season Goose Opener!


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

My feed of 50 geese turned into 200 over the last couple days. That is a huge feed in central MN. And I am not talking Alex or Fergus. Field got hit with wind and heavy rain and knocked down the barley. Talked to the farmer and he said he figures he lost half the crop on the ground!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Its damn hard to find a 200 feed in ND right now. Found one big feed and that was after alot of miles. A lot of guys think there are alot of geese in ND during early season but really they are very spread out and it takes alot of scouting to find them. We drove almost 200 miles last weekend and probably only saw 700 geese total. Going out again this weekend. Hopefully we lock up something really good.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Will that huge feed still be there in a week? There is a ton of feed. Any opinions?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Tough to say in the early season. I would say yes, but try to have a backup just in case.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hustad you are going to be in Fargo this weekend? If so give Jed and myself a call. :wink:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I am in town as well this weekend so give me a shout...until monday night


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm doing a scouting run this evening on my way back to Fargo. I'll be scouting all day tomorrow and Sunday morning.

You'll hear from me....


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks buckseye!!! If you find something and you want to hook up let me know. I don't mind being the work horse. I have decoys and trailor and will travel!

Well my field that I had scouted had about 120 birds in it for the last couple of mornings only had about 30 in it today. For some reason they moved to another field. Man these early birds are fickle!!!!

dblkluk and fishhook,

Maybe I should go after him since he has always been nice to me and my family. Last time I saw him I picked him up and carried him around the park. I introduced him to all the other animals. Well now that I am thinking about it I may have a hard time putting the steel to him. Man I am getting soft in my old age!

dblkluk how did you like that decoy dancer? I think will be getting a few more.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

sounds good Porkchop....if you are allready flyin with the posse you are doing as good as you can around here. If I see something real good building I'll let you guys know. 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well except for openning day and a couple of the other days I think most days will just be my wife and I. Once again I definetly appreciate the info!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Man I wish I was in the decoys this morning!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Found a field here in MN that looks like the one GB3 has pictured. It's kind of on the outskirts of a large town so it may be taken, but I will have to check. Found another field with about 70. Just as I turned around to take a closer look, another guy also turned around, his truck covered in goose decals. I guess that field will be taken.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice honker in the pen, behind left side...how old is it?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

me a dave k found a great field yesterday with about 300 birds in it. We counted 260 or so and then lost count. the only problem is we can't find the land owner. another problem is i think all the geese in the area are using this one field. oh well hopefully it will work out alright. i just hope no one else has found this field. it is a little hard to get to and they can't be seen from the road.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

we finally got a hold of the landowner and it a go. the only thing is that he doesn't want us to drive in the field so i guess we will have to haul all the dekes in on 4-wheeler. now i just hope the geese stay there.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Delete.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

Ohh maaan, finally got to load the trailer, 70 decoys and 3 layouts in a 5x10' trailer pretty tight fit!!! Got over 300+ in the same field for the last 2 weeks, I'm losing more sleep every night!!!

5 shooters with over 100 fullbodies, plus 9 heavy motion decoys, should be an easy limit!!! 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I thought opening morning birds where the hardest hunt .:roll:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:sniper: :roll:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

lol :withstupid:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeah, sure are huh??!!! :eyeroll: :lol: Maybe spring snows, but not to the experienced waterfowler!!!  8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Trailer is loaded, permission is granted...can't ask for more.

Anytime now.....


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I still have to find a real good field. I found several with some smaller #'s of geese. This site is addicting. Almost as addicting as hunting. I just got done typing my paper for college. See what you have done Chris? My grades are going to go downhill and it is all your fault. :lol: I put off doing my paper and sit here staring at the computer screen, dreaming about cupped geese. :lol: Oh well, not like I could sleep anyway. :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Trailer is loaded, permission is granted...can't ask for more.


From the wife or landowner?? :beer:


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

I am heading down to kato to pick up my last 2 dozen GHG Full body feeders and 3 doz GHG oversized shells. Tomorrow night I will drill them out for motion stakes and Assemble full bodys. I also have a Khaki Power Hunter that needs a little mud. We don't start til Saturday so there should be plenty of time. The only thing I am still waiting on are the Lookers and then the spread is complete for the season.


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

Time is running short for me... my group has a few fields but there are no geese in any of them anymore. i'm off at college so i can't scout around home anymore and my dad doesn't have time. it might not be the best opener this year...


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

:huh: Have four choice fields lined up that as of three days ago had 50 to 100 birds feeding and now since then zero in all of them for the last three days. No major feild work going on in the suurounding areas so I'm at a loss as to where they all went. Similar reports coming from other hunters as well. Doesn't seem to be shaping up for a decent opener. I'll just hit a field and take my chances. Any other similar situations in Nodak?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hotweather like the weather we are having today will really **** the birds up. They will just walk up into the feilds from there roosts. I guess we will have a answer tonight after scouting.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

The pickup is loaded and ready!I cant believe I got 4 doz fullbodies,1 doz stackables,and a doz silies in there,along with the rest of the gear.I hit a bump in the road and nothing moved,that is how tightly packed my pickup is.Heading out tonight for the final scouting,getting hold of farmers is going to be tough with all of the field work going on.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

maple lake duck slayer said:


> See what you have done Chris? My grades are going to go downhill and it is all your fault. :lol:


It's all about balance. :wink:

I'm about to head out. We have two 200-250 bird fields, both with permission...one as a backup. Some new stackables arrived today, just in time to fall into roll call in the trailer.

WE'VE ALL WAITED ALL SUMMER FOR THIS....ENJOY YOURSELVES AND BE SAFE.

I'm out, see ya tomorrow.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

The birds (about 100) keep taking a different field , 1/4 to 3/4 mile from the roost. I just hope no one jumps the roost. What does anyone think about 1/4 mile field, will this spoke the birds from the roost not to return? Downside is they land in the 1/4 mile field and we get no shooting. Other option is to shoot the roost (just kidding).

Today going to mud my kids blind, first try at this I hope it works. Actually I should let my kid do it.

Don't forget the bug spray now that summer is finally here.

:sniper:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

this kind of sucks. i just found out yesterday that our main field was being worked up. i just hope they are still going their come saturday. everything is ready just have to pack the trailer and head out. i even got the homemade windlife heads done. i started out with 8 but plan to make a lot more. these are the 2 pose i got so far. the flocking does make a big difference.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Those look real good!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks PC i just couldn't justify paying $80 for a dozen of them. so far i think i in about 6 bucks.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Ryan did you carve the heads out of foam or what? They look really good!
Might have to add that to my list of projects!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah i had a bunch of 2" blue foam left over from making snow floaters last spring. i just cut them out and sanded them down. i got the plastic straping from macs hardware. i was really supprised how well the flocking stuck to the foam.


----------

